# WHy GSD?



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi everyone,

What made you decide to have a GSD as a member of your family? Rin Tin Tin? A family member? The away they look?

Why did GSD's capture your attention?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like everything about them: size, coat, erect ears, full tail, color, dark face, versatile, smart, close bond to handler, popular breed so easier to find a good breeder and training clubs than something more rare.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

My husband and I have always loved the breed for their looks, documented intelligence and rep for being an all around great dog that bonds tightly to it's family. We both did a lot of research on the breed for temperment, needs, training, etc. just for wanting to know more about the breed.

When my Dal died suddenly last year, we were faced with the "what type of dog do we get now", the thought of being a one dog household was impossible. Since my DH didn't want another Dal, we both immediately knew we wanted a GSD. And we couldn't be happier, they're even better than what we thought! We're pretty sure any dog we get from now on will be a GSD.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my first influence would be Rin Tin Tin. what kind
of name is that for a GSD!!!! when i was younger
my Aunt had a GSD that was super trained. my Aunt
would give King a note and he would take it
to the corner store, wait for the order to be filled
and return home with it.

i love the GSD looks, versatility and trainability.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks and trainability.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

All the GSDs I had met while growing up (Thor, King, Gretchen, Hickory, Heidi, and Holiday) left a very strong impression on me. They were so noble, kid-loving, protective, and intelligent. I just couldn't get over how unique a breed they were. The one that left the deepest impression was probably my ex's family's dog, Heidi Wilkis. She was amazing. 
I also was single for a long time and liked to live alone, so I wanted dogs that would keep me safe. I also lived with my ex in the city and needed to feel safe. I have a hilarious flasher story about my old Morgan girl. 
Once I got shepherds of my own, I was hooked on their incredible intelligence and wonderful humor. 
I liked it when I moved to Florida 8 years ago, and a stranger said to me on the street a few weeks later, "Oh, yea, you're the German shepherd lady! You ought to hear the inside of your house when you're not home and people walk by!"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My stepdad had two GSD's for his mechanic/gas/towing business(city impound lot, too), they were his"watchdogs" in the 70's. I fell in love with Misty who was white and Stomper a B&T. All business at the station, but at home they were funloving, stinky dogs. When I moved out, DH and I got a black GSD pup, and he was named in honor of Stomper(original was poisoned by SDads partner who embezzled from him) I then got a border/goldenx when our Stomper was a senior and DH and I just felt a lack in her. He never formed a bond with her(probably because I didnt clear it w/ him to adopt her). Though she was great w/ our kids while growing up and very sweet. 
It's funny because I hear stories often of people who had a gsd in the past and how great this breed is w/ protecting the children, making sure they are all accounted for. 
To me there is not a breed I'd rather own, challenges and all-they are what I want in a companion; Loyal, smart, sense of humor, and gorgeous!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I love the stability in temperment, at least with the dogs I have. And their willingness to just please, their trainablility...they're gorgeous animals...their protective instincts...the list is long..


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I had a GSD as a kid. When I had a dog as an adult it was a shepherd mix. I thought I would end up with a similar dog when looking for a new one. We stumbled on Jazz who looks to be pure but we aren't sure at the Frederick Animal Control. I don't think I could have anything else now.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I guess my love of GSDs dates back to when I was a kid I loved watching THE ADVENTURES OF RIN TIN TIN - Yo Rinty!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

My friend King-I was already a dog geek, and the highlight of our trip to see my Grandma in Staten Island (I know that sounds awful-but he was the icing on the Entemann's) was seeing him and sitting on the stairs next to his area, talking to him and him looking at me so smartly. 

Excuse my pixie cut! I guess I was kind of a PITA about having my hair brushed there for a while...

















I wonder where they got him from!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

When I was little my parents had several, I do not remember them but I remember the stories. Dh just loves dogs. I love the way they look, and everything about the breed.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it's in my blood. My grandfather and father were raised with them, and so was I. Everything about them is appealing to me. Even what some may consider "negative", I always have thought to be intriguing and amazing. I love the way they look, the way they act, the way they are 100% without a doubt devoted to their people. I love all of that. I love learning more about them everyday, and I don't think I will ever feel the same way about any other breed.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I was always a dog person, from a young age I would always play with all the dogs in my neighborhood as well as my family's dogs... I always liked the way GSDs looked. Then when I was about 9 I ran into this boy walking a big Shepherd (and a little mixed breed dog) and I started to talk to him. It turned out he walked the dog for a woman in the neighborhood who was blind. I went with him to meet her a few times and then when he wasn't able to walk the dogs I ended up walking them for her regularly instead... (I was already well-versed in walking dogs as there was a policewoman in my neighborhood who did animal rescue and I used to walk her dogs all the time.) The Shepherd's name was Cocoa or Coco and he was a great dog. Very friendly and sweet and well behaved. I fell in love with Coco and with the breed. 
A few years later a family moved in on my street and they had a Rottweiler and a German Shepherd. I made friends with them and was also friends with their daughter, and pretty soon I was going over and walking their dogs for fun. They were both really nice dogs. The Rottweiler's name was Drover and I used to hook him up to a wagon and give all my neighbors (the kids) wagon rides. I tried it with the GSD (his name was Charger) but he wouldn't pull the wagon.

I think those two dogs were the main reason I wanted a Shepherd although I also met other great German Shepherds as a kid as well. By the time I was 12 I was researching the breed and breeders to try to find a good breeder. I was stocking up on puppy supplies and was planning to get a Shepherd puppy as soon as my parents would allow me to have a dog (and as soon as I'd saved up enough), but I ended up finding a stray Golden Retriever when I was 16 instead, my Ginger. Then I found my terrier mix Pooch the next summer and I ended up putting getting a Shepherd on hold for a long long time...until this winter when I finally got a Shepherd of my own.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadmy first influence would be Rin Tin Tin. what kind
> of name is that for a GSD!!!! ...


Rin Tin Tin was rescued by a Corporal during World War 1. He was just five days old when the man rescued him from a bombed out kennel in France. He named the dog "Rin Tin Tin" after small puppets that French children made and gave to American soldiers for good luck.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

My boyfriend wanted one, I made a thread about it, and decided they WERE NOT the breed for us and that we were going to the shelter to find the right dog for us


...came home with a GSD lol


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

I wanted one ever since watching Bullitt on Roy Rogers.

I think they are beautiful, versatile and great fun.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Way back in 1967 my family watched a Disney movie titled "Atta Girl, Kelly" about a German Shepherd Dog. I was fairly young, but I can still remember the conviction we all had that a GSD was the dog for us.

My parents eventually found a puppy. I can still remember that, too. My Dad brought her home in his coat pocket, and acted surprised when my older brother and I pointed out to him that there was a puppy poking out. When my Dad died a few years ago, I found that coat hanging in his closet. It's hanging in my closet now. It would probably fall apart if I ever used it, it is pretty old. 

My parents ended up breeding and showing GSDs in the 60's and early 70's. After they divorced my Mom switched breeds to the Siberian Husky, but my heart belonged to the German Shepherd Dog. When I grew up and became an adult, it was the only breed I wanted. I think I was about 4 years old when my Dad brought our own Kelly home in his pocket. So I have had the breed in my life for roughly 42 years.
Sheilah


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

I had a couple of criteria for my new dog. 

1) No tail, just a nub.
2) No shedding.
3) A breed a guy can be proud of.

The first choice was a boxer. Then I started to consider loyalty and intelligence. Then watched videos of GSDs in action and #1 and #2 was tossed.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Always had them - thats me with the ball 40 years ago. Love Gramma's braided rug!









Then there was wildman Baron - are you diggin my early 80s boots?









Then Rex was the last dog my parents bought me.









After Rex was Luther, Giddy, Morgan and now Otto - and a few other fosters who've gone on to lead more or less productive lives


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Schutzhund! 

I never even used to like dogs. I was strictly a cat person. 

In my 20's I took up horseback riding, and the more I learned about horses and their desire to be accepted by their human handlers, the more I understood dogs and their pack mentality and their desire to please. My first dog was a spaniel/retriever/afghan hound mix, a sweet and reliable companion, a dog that charmed everyone, and turned out to be a fun and entertaining therapy dog. 

After he passed, I went to the shelter to find another dog, with open heart and open mind, ready to find the right dog, and found Keeta.

She was unsocialized, untrained, hyper-excitable, fearful, and exhausting to deal with. I finally broke down and took her to obedience classes were she made a complete turnaround! I was so impressed with her progress, I searched for a venue where I could continue formal training, and found Schutzhund. 

What a blast! Obedience and Tracking and the AD, piece of cake! But I wished for a dog with better drives, and more confidence in bitework, so Schutzhund led me to the working lines German Shepherds, feeling ready for more of a challenge. 

What a pleasure to work a dog that lives for work! A dog that gives 100% of himself all the time, a dog that is tireless in his quest to shine and please! I know that if I wanted anything less than a dog that can do and excel in Schutzhund, I would go to the pound and adopt a dog in need of a home. 

For a pure-bred dog, bred for a purpose, the WL German Shepherd is the only one for me.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

My husband had always wanted one. When we finally got a house with a yard, DH expressed interest in one. I thought it would be too much dog for me. I grew up with standard poodles and Springer Spaniels.

But, it was either a GSD or no dog, so what could I do? Now I'm completely smitten of course and will always have one.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

You mentioned Rin Tin Tin....for me that was my first exposure to them...watching the show each week.

We never had one when I was growing up, but we did have other dogs. Some of them ate a canned dogfood called "Strongheart". It was horsemeat, I think, flavored with garlic. Strangely, I loved the smell of it...but the other thing I liked was that it featured a beautiful GSD on the label.

When I had a family of my own, we had a couple of GSDs and at least one GSD/Husky mix. One of the GSDs was so goofy....









Anyway, there was a time when there were no pets for a while until I married the present Mr Pip, who had two Mini Schnauzers. He always swore that he would NEVER own a different kind of dog. Then his oldest daughter got a GSD. He was sooooo cute...we got his sister (Samantha) from the breeder.

That started off a 14 year love affair with GSDs. The guy who swore he would never own anything but a Mini Schnauzer now loves GSDs. They're intelligent...protective...incredibly loyal, and they have a streak of mischief and a very developed sense of humor. Samantha, especially...there were times I swear she was laughing after pulling some sort of doggy prank or another.









I love animals...I love dogs...

But I love GSDs above all other breeds.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there are other breeds of dogs????

I have no clue why...I love the looks, the intelligence, the attitude, the personalities...maybe I saw RTT or RR as a baby? My older cousin had RTT books I remember her reading aloud to me...bought those on ebay as I remembered the cover! But it really has been the only breed of dog I ever really wanted to own...I remember as a kid getting Dog World magazine and calling breeders looking for a pure black puppy - but my parents could not or would not justify the price ($500!!!) and we ended up buying a bi-color (Royal) male from a pure black female locally who had distemper and died within weeks after extensive vet treatment - vet said he had had one vaccine (when they should have had them every 10 days). Then we found Sabre, a sable male out of a very very dark sable (Frontenac of Jan Ridge - anyone know of this old 60's kennel) 

Anyway - can't really think of any other breed or even type of GSD that I would want other than the European WLs

Lee


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Why GSD?????, I didnt know there was any other dog, I have had them all my life, couldent even think of having any other breed,


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraumthere are other breeds of dogs????


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

I got a huge kick out of your dogs' "Pedigree" names...

*
Max Von barkstoomuch
Heidi Von affraidofpeople
Lilah Von cantsitstill*


I tried to come up with some for Lucy and Nikki...

Nikki Von poopietaster
Lucy Von goofygirl


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a lot of dog breeds I'd like to own... I love most breeds of dog and it seems like every time I get to know more dogs from a breed I end up liking them even more! For example I now really want a Border Terrier. They are great little dogs. I love terriers in general ever since owning my terrier mix Pooch who had every personality point typically attributed to terriers except that he didn't care about chasing small animals. I love that terrier personality! 
However I think GSDs will always be my favorite...since they have been since I was a little kid.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

There is only one dog and thats a GSD

I ahve had many others but none have compared 
I don't have the pic on me but my first dog was a gsd I was 6 months cute pic too with me and Burbon loved that dog and still miss him to this day!

I have a lab and she is a bitch and compared to my Brady 
there is no comparision He is awesome and I will always have a shepherd!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Wolfstraumthere are other breeds of dogs????


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraumthere are other breeds of dogs????


LOL.. I was thinking the same thing.









Ultimately, I blame it on my parents. They started in GSDs long before I was born and I was raised with them. We had the occasional other breed of dog from time to time when I was growing up (so I guess I can't plead ignorance that other breeds do exist), but were were never without a GSD. There was always at least a GSD or two, and thus dogs and parents conspired to brain wash me from an early age that they were the best.

So when I grew up and was out on my own and could get a dog, there was no doubt in my mind what breed it would be. Nothing else was even considered... and probably never will be.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: PipiKI got a huge kick out of your dogs' "Pedigree" names...
> 
> *
> Max Von barkstoomuch
> ...


LOL, thanks, the names fit them to a tee


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Mainly because i was familiar with the breed since i grew up with them. i don't know how many pictures i have of me as a 2-3-4 year old sitting beside my gsd, or playing with my gsd. i went through high school with gsd.s, then i had a lull in my 20's with no gsd's, or pets, going to college, living life etc. shortly after i got married we got a few cats, then a few years later i was missing not having a gsd soooooo, we got one, then two years later got another one, and have had them ever since.
we are both active people, and like an alert active dog. my husband never had dogs growing up, so having gsd's, he had to learn all the positives and negatives that are involved. now he wouldn't have anything else. i think because i grew up with them it was imprinted in my mind remembering what a great companion and how loyal they really are.

debbie


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

This thread is fun to read! Always had generic farm dogs/mutts, usually border or cattle dog crosses growing up. Never really cared much for them, and never really felt a need to own a dog. They were good dogs, just didn't click with me I guess! In my 20's I started thinkingabout dogs again and wanted something big, but would live longer than 7 years and not be geriatric at age 5. Oddly I never really considered a GSD, I thought they really were just for police work and such. I liked the look, but didn't know tht they could be a great pet too. 
So I kept researching and finally decided to get a shep cross from a shelter. He is very handsosme, with classic B&T markings, about 50 lbs, soft ears, med coat. But it just didn't seem like the dog that I dreamed about when I pictured one by my side for the next 12 or so years. More research, decidedto get a pup and just go for it! 
I really love the look and size, plus you can find such a wide range of temperaments and abilities. You want a calm housepet to keep the kids company? GSDs can do it! Police work? ditto. And everything in between. Never mind if you want a long haired black GSD, or wolfy sable, or pure white. 
Now I have 3 purebreds and they are both just perfect for me. Don't worry about my mix, he's my husbands number 1!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the story and the pictures.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

If it's not a German shepherd, it's not a dog!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Castlemaid, I was the same way. Cats, cats, and more cats. 

I grew up having GSDs, and my aunt always had Dobes...and I knew I wanted one or the other, and decided on a Dobe because they looked more intimidating to me. I looked around at Dobe pups...was trying to decide which one to adopt, and then saw an ad for Bella and her sibs who's mother was just rescued...decided to take a look, and took her home the same day. The plan was to get a Dobe, but I fell in love with Bells instantly. I love my cats, but I wanted a baby I could go to the park with, and come outside with me, play with me, protect the house at night because I live in a crappy neighborhood (Hence why I wanted an intimidating 'looking' dog. 
I actually love the K-9 movies...Jerry Lee is hilarious, and so smart. You can just tell by his face that he actually thinks about things going on! I love it. GSDs are also very, very beautiful dogs.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I was raised with one Daisy (blk and silver), she was my WORLD. 









My mother's best friend had a blk and tan named Beauty. They were the best. 

Loved Daisy so much I thought I could never love another. 
Plus they SHED so much, this is what I told myself. 
So, I thought well I will foster help the breed out.....ya, right. Fostered Shadow, he never left. Once bitten, by the GSD bug, it never leaves you. I knew he was home the min he got out of the car. My jaw dropped. I still look at him in awe to this day. They are the MOST beautiful dogs...just the best dogs in the world!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

The first breed I really longed for was a Collie... bless Albert Payson Terhune and his Lad stories... but when time came to begin thinking of my 1st dog... I knew I wasn't going to spend hours a day going thru a coat that thick... One of my favorite books as a teenager was MY DOG REX... written by a Britt Police officer about his K-9. 

When I got married Sean and I moved to Missoula Montana. A few weeks after arriving a small white pup walked thru the back fence. We found that he was 3/4 Shepherd and 1/4 husky. Biff was my first heart and soul dog... He never met a challenge that he didn't take on with gusto... though he died @ 9 months he was the image of what I wanted in a dog. I raised both WGS and Siberians for a while, but found that buyers of Sib's wouldn't listen to cautions about them loving to run... and not being especially obedience minded. 

The 1st Shepherd I raised from a pup grew up to be my Sundown over Shilo, CD-OFA... He happily Ran on my Dogsled team, did Personal Protection, Pet therapy with retarded, Obedience, Conformation... How I wish that Schutzhund was a sport in the US back then (mid 70's) As Shi loved anything I aimed him at. 

I've had and loved other dogs... but since Shilo have always had a shepherd in my life... and can't imagine being without one. WHY?? Because they're only limited by my commitment and desire to aim them at a task.









Shilo... Mid to late 70's

and here is his gr-granddaughter From my breedings

WGSDCII CH Regalwise Ideal Reka
CDX, U-CDX, CAN CD, TD, CGC, HC, RXO (titled by Ronda Beaupre)


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Just like most of us, I knew one as a child and fell in love. My family spent several weeks at a campground in Polson, MT. He was apparently the camp dog. Didn't know his name, so we gave him one. I don't remember what it was, but I always remembered how he would wait outside our trailer for me to come out and he was my companion all day the entire time we were there. He even walked me to the store, stood outside and waited for me, and walked me back. So I always wanted one.

Then, in 2001, we were figuring out what kind of dog to get. The GSDs we saw on TV after 9/11 completely clinched it. Everything else has just been icing on the cake.


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

hee hee








We live in a somewhat "inner city" location and with 2 girls we wanted a loving companion and a protector. Is there any other choice?


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

because no dog loves it's owner like the GSD.


----------



## knotadork (Jun 12, 2009)

My father was a dog handler for the Air Force in Vietnam. So in his book there where no other breeds as well. We didn't get a dog until I was 10 many years after his return. It was very hard due to him loosing his best friend Pete. But when my begging got to be enough we finally got a GSD. I will never ever forget being a teenager and going through those hurtful times that highschool has to offer and Shasta always getting up on my bed to cuddle with me when I was sad. The way that until all 3 of us where home she never left the front door. She was the perfect best friend.


----------



## DarkStars (Nov 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SuzyEbecause no dog loves it's owner like the GSD.


I will second that! We initially went with the GSD b/c of their intelligence and beauty, and I could not have ended up with better dogs. Their loyalty and bond are so strong to their humans it really amazes me. I will never own another breed!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i always thought that they were just awesome. my family, aunts, uncles, etc etc always had GSD's. i just grew up being very intimidated by them but loved how confident and gentle they were, acting like most GSD's do...like they own the place lol. my uncle still has GSD's and has them trained for protection and uses them as guard dogs (he's a paranoid millionaire). so then i thought that i want a dog just like that some day..well my first dog was a mutt pup that i didnt plan on getting but happened to pick it up one day when i was takeing pictures for my photo class dureing my Jr. year of high school. then when i got out on my own i wanted a GSD. there are other breeds of dogs that i like but i will always have a GSD in/at my house.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Love the old pics on this thread!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Not sure really. Maybe it was a neighbors dog but even though I love all dogs I have never been happy without a GSD by my side. Benny is my 4th full GSD and each one has stolen my heart in a different way that only a GSD can. I think it is the way they love.


----------



## Nellie (Apr 23, 2009)

Rin tin tin and Rebel are to blame, and a white shepherd that we rescued when i was small


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I grew up with Shepherds and really fell in love with them.

I don't think I will ever own another breed.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

lets see asa kid my dad got us a pb blk lab and i never really cared for him ,he was my lil brothers dog i guess he liked him alot .in the 70s dog training wasnt a must....when i hit 21 i got a german shepherd mix i think it was mixed with either wolf or husky he was great with only the family .,his name was zues ...he died in 2001.dont know what from ,,he was a good boy just anti social by nature... now iam 38 and have my own full bred european (all german)working line german shepherd and even at 7 months old now i can see the love and need for me in his eyes ,even when he opens the bedroom door and wakes me up at 430 am...i will never own another breed of dog


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

My dad always loved them, and I guess he had one before he married my mom. Then when I was about 6 yrs old, my mom got him another one (gorgeous white GSD) for XMas. My brother & I grew up with that dog - he was our best friend. He had to be euth. b/c of severe HD, and our lives felt empty. Our family couldn't stand it, and we got Reno (beautiful sable boy), and my dad had him from the time I was in about 7th grade until I was married. I was the one who took him to the vet to be euth. for an unknown illness...he died in my arms. They were the most wonderful dogs in the world to us.

Now Kodee Bear carries on the tradition of being our heart-dog. My kids are growing up w/him. They were only 6, 3 and 1 when I got him. 

No other breed can hold a candle to GSD's, in my opinion. No other dog can compare in looks, loyalty, and love.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

My Father was a dog handler (GSD) in the Army in Vietnam. When he got back, he was a cop for the railroad and handled another GSD. I could not really interact with the dog as I was very young and the dog was very hard and civil, but from my earliest memories D-O-G meant G-S-D. A well bred well trained GSD is the best the canine species has to offer. Period. There are breeds that can do one or two things slightly better than a GSD, but none can do all of the things so well. Power, courage, beauty, loyalty - everything I want in an animal that will be sharing my life for the next 10+ years. Other breeds interest me sometimes, but I always come back to "they're not a GSD".


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Parents were breeders back in the 60's & early 70's, always had GSD as long as I can remember.
Handled my 1st GSD in the ring at 8 years old. Spent most of my weekends as a child at dog shows.
My 1st dog went on to become a police K9, a mono child, only dropped one, my Dad would not sell him so I got to keep him.
Had him for about a year & a half, till the day my Dad gave him to the local K9 unit that was looking for a new dog.
I was about 11, when the cop my Dad & myself went out into a field out back of our house.
The cop pretended to hit my dad with his stick, my Dad went down. Apollo took the 6 foot 3 cop down, without a sound.
My Dad rolled over and grabbed him by his collar and pulled him off the cop.
He was a Great dog, I never forgave my Dad for giving him away.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

I did not grow up with GSD's. I didnt directly know any as a child. We had your typical mixed breed dogs. 

I remember though that ever since I was a kid I was intrigued by them. I was like the construction worker who breaks his/her neck to check out someone walking by! I would see a GSD and I would stop, turn, look...wide eyed, jaw dropped just thinking about how they were so beautiful. So regal looking. No other dog ever caught my attention like that. 

Got my Bella two years ago. She is my first GSD. I love that dog to death. She is so bonded to my family and us to her. I dont bother with the dog park anymore because she wont leave my daughters side. If I dont take dd than both Bella and dd express how it isnt any fun without the other... 

I love them for their looks, loyalty, the way they seem like they can do anything you ask them to do. My dog loves to please us. She is funny. I can read her eyes and can see her smiling at us. I could go on and on... 

Dh tried to talk me into a pug at one point last year. I said no. Nothing for me but GSD's at this point. I honestly cant see myself with another breed because I would always compare the two and it's be an unfair competition.


----------



## 3Boys2GSD (May 3, 2009)

I actually grew up with a tri-color collie and a great dane but have always wanted a gsd although I can't really put a finger on my childhood desire for one.

Nowadays, I love them for their trainability, their intelligence, their loyalty to their family, how good they are with kids, and of course, they're gorgeous! My two are just absolutely tremendous with my boys (who are ages 4, 6, and 8 so they're still relatively little). I'm also a military wife and with my husband gone all the time, I can't even begin to describe how secure and safe I feel having these two by my side - I mean, I don't know how many other breeds do this but my older gsd Sasha tends to patrol the hallways at night where the boys sleep - I know my babies are always safe!!

I don't know if I'll ever want another breed, gsd are just perfect for me!



> Quote:If it's not a German shepherd, it's not a dog!


Totally agree!!


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

We didn't have any pets before I was 6 or 7 years old. I was terrified of both cats and dogs. I remember one day when I was in kindergarten I got off the bus at noon and was supposed to go to my neighbor's house until my parents came home. My neighbor had fallen asleep and didn't hear me knocking on the door. I was only 5 years old so I panicked and got scared. I walked to my house and went to the backyard and hid. I started crying. Then I saw a loose GSD wandering the neighborhood and I thought he was going to eat me. He stopped and looked at me for a minute and went on his way. I don't know why but I felt comforted. I think that might have been the moment that I knew that was the kind of dog I wanted, because that was all I wanted for as long as I could remember, although I didn't get my first one until I was 21. They're all I've had since.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I grew up with them. My parents breed them for many many years now and have a very reputable Kennel so how can I not love them? It's in our blood, we've got to bond with a Sheperd. It's either a Sheperd or no dog at all.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

I owe it to my grandparents from when I was tiny. 

At their house they had a GSD named Storm, she was a loving girl and I still remember going outside and giving her hot-dogs, she was a really loving dog. My grandfather had taken her from a man who had her in the trunk of his car on a summer day when she was a puppy. She was an outside dog, but very loved and she died just a few years ago at I think 15 or 16.

They two other German Shepherds which they kept at the junkyard they owned. They guarded the place, very intimidating, but didn't hurt the junkyard cats and were very close to my grandfather. One was named Pepper, he was aggressive towards strangers so we never got close, but I remember him barking at us from afar and I was totally fascinated with him. The other was named Buddy, a huge(at least compared to me at the time) and extremely strong shepherd, he was friendlier and definitely adored my grandfather and would jump up and put his paws on his shoulders and lick his face.

Beyond that, I loved the looks and their great traits which have been listed many times in this thread. I don't think I'll ever have a different breed.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

About 14 years ago, my husband and I were renting an apartment and had just put a down payment on a house in the country with 20 acres. I bought the book "The Complete Dog Book" so I could research which breed of dog we would like to have.
I grew up on a farm and had many mixed breeds while growing up, but never really had my own dog. My husband grew up in a medium sized city and had a few dogs while growing up but neither of us had ever owned a Shepherd.
So after reading about the many breeds and the personality, traits, looks and everything else, we decided on a German Shepherd.
Our first one was Reggie. We got him one week before moving into our new home. He was the smartest, most loyal, loving boy and we were in love with this breed. He died in our arms 9 years later. We have since owned 5 Shepherds. Reggie, our first. While Reggie was alive we also got Tonka and he died at the early age of 2. Then came Jessica, who we still have at the age of 11 1/2. We also have Tank, who is 5 and his half sibling Max who is 4. We love them so much and I really cannot picture my life without a German Shepherd.


----------



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

My dad had them since the 70's (I later found out why... something about their guarding ability and that being important during certain activities of that era...) but he realized how great of a breed they were and how intelligent and indepent yet loyal they are. His 1st Shepherd would leave for the beach in the afternoon so that by the time he got off work, he'd grab a towel and walk down there to a 10 foot empty circle of sand thanks to his German Shepherd.

He had 2 after that, the last of which I grew up with. He was very patient! More so than the Dobie, the Heeler, and the Italian Greyhounds. Cody let me train him like a horse when I was like 10 years old.

I saw the difference early in my life, so when I became an adult it was easy to know that our dogs would be Shepherds. Soon after getting married, my husband joined the Army and off to Germany we went. There we came by Ricca. She's very snobby, very smart, and excitable. But evn through her temperment, she's loyal to us, gets goofy with people she likes, and never disobeys.

I think the key difference is stubbornness. Most herding dogs I've encountered or intelligent dogs in general have a stubborn streak or a "I do what I want" phase in training. I've never experienced that in a Shepherd, and it's very refreshing. The best trained dog I ever had was a heeler. BUT, she got that way because of a full year and half of her "Screw you, I don't have to" mentality. By the time I was done with her and won the battle, she knew everything.

My Shepherds seem to learn a lot on their own. Logan knows sitting = good = positive attention. I never actually taught him to sit. His recall is because he wants to, when I call him he comes trucking to me with a grin on his face, not "But mom, that squirrel would have made my day". His mentality is "Forget the squirrel, moms calling!". 

If the garage door is open and I didn't know it, every other dog I've had would have bolted for freedom. Ricca? No, she runs straight to the car and looks at me... "Can we go somewhere? No? Ok...". Logan sits down and waits for me to leash him. 

They're the only breed that don't act like "dogs" with way less work compared to reaching the same training goals with different breeds.

If you treat them like family and with respect, they just go above and beyond. Supposing you chose a dog that suits your mentality, they do come in different types and sometimes they can clash. I've not encountered that, but I've seen it happen.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Hubby grew up with German Shepherds. That is because his mom grew up with them. So, when he wanted one, we got one. Of course, Rayden turned out to be a big Mama's boy.

When we first visited the litter, there was a female pup that was just WOW! She didn't like being left with the other puppies, so she climbed the gate, flipped the latch (on the outside) and let out the entire brood. This was at 6 weeks old! Definitely not the dog for us, but I knew right then that someday I wanted a dog like that.

now, 5 years later, I am shopping for a working lines dog. Keeping my fingers crossed that I am as ready as I think I am!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Dainerra
> 
> When we first visited the litter, there was a female pup that was just WOW! She didn't like being left with the other puppies, so she climbed the gate, flipped the latch (on the outside) and let out the entire brood. This was at 6 weeks old! Definitely not the dog for us, but I knew right then that someday I wanted a dog like that.
> 
> now, 5 years later, I am shopping for a working lines dog. Keeping my fingers crossed that I am as ready as I think I am!



I have a working line and I am happy, happy, happy with her. She does have an off-switch. This comes in very handy.

I was speaking to a friend about this very thing She has had GSD's for years. Right now, she has four of them. (One is a working line). 

I asked her if she noticed any difference. She said yes, to her it was like night and day. I told her I am no expert, but in my opinion I notice a different (higher) intensity with the working line dogs . SHe agreed. 

One of her German Showline Dogs has extremely high prey drive and she titled him in Schutzhund.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I wanted a larger dog that I could always have off leash, easy to train and loyal. I also live in the country and I walk and run alone a lot so a small part of it was protection and still is. I wanted a dog that could keep up with my outdoor activities.

It was the best choice I have ever made.


----------



## DaisyLove (Aug 3, 2009)

Daisy is my first dog, first GSD! I researched long and hard before I decided to pick which one. I wanted a dog that was smart enough to help dig me out of the snow when I retire to N. Idaho next year...but also a dog that will protect me and my daughter from the thugs around DC where I currently live. (It's really sad when you can't go to the park without some weirdo looking at you funny or start to follow you...happened to us in June.)
And most of all, I wanted a dog that was really lovable and friendly. My hubby's friends in Idaho have this HUGE GSD that I got to meet last year and I knew it right then...that's what I wanted.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a surveyor and as such I run into lots of dogs during my workweek. LOTS of dogs and over the years I was able to see a good spectrum of dog personalities and GSD/Dobie/Dane personality types were what I liked. GSD by far being the most interesting to me. 

One dog in particular had me enthralled. Can't remember his name or even what part of the county I was working in but I remember that dog's outlook on life. I had to get into someone's backyard for property corner location and I rang the door bell. I huge GSD came trotting down the hallway and sat down in front of the screen door and regarded me with incredibly intelligent eyes. I knew if I had opened the door he would have sat there, might have even let me pet him, but I KNEW that if I had stepped into the house things would have been ugly. I was starstruck, mumbling and wholly awestruck by this dog's presence. I think the owner picked up on my feelings and comanded the dog to get his frisbee and bring it over. I ended up playing frisbee with the dog for about 5 mins and was still in a state of awe over the animal. He did what he was told, looking to his owner but still being a complete gentleman with me. His eyes, his obvious intelligence, unspoken but clear strength and agility and just basic good proportions spoke to me on some instinctual level telling me that a GSD would make me a happy camper.

I think that's the day I said to myself "I want an animal like that in my house". When the opportunity to rescue a GSD popped up one day out of the blue I didn't hesitate and welcomed Banjo into my home on the spot.


----------



## nkrz (Aug 16, 2009)

I love GSD's because I always thought they were a regal looking dog. I knew they were protective of their family, though mine at this point would probably let any burglar or whatever into our house as long as she got petted first. lol


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

I love all these stories.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

To me, it's always been just two kinds of dogs - German Shepherd Dogs and all the other dogs.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I wanted a dog that is highly trainable, but is also discerning and loyal. Usually, I find the two traits don't often occur in the same dog. For example, a Golden is very trainable, but it is often overly friendly to everyone it meets, and would walk off with any stranger. On the other hand, while a Saluki isn't fond of strangers and certainly isn't overly friendly, they are arrogant and not very good dogs for performing obedience and tricks. I wanted a dog with the one-person loyalty of the Saluki, and the biddable trainable nature of the Golden. I can only think of one- a GSD! I need a dog that will bond strongly with me at the exclusion of most other people, since I am seeking a support companion dog. At the same time, I need a dog which can easily be trained to perform various tasks.

Add to it that I love their size, appearance, and over all look and personality- perfect match! I also wanted a dog that would, by appearance alone, deter wrong doers. GSD is perfect for that...

Plus, good with kids!

And, I do love a beautiful long haired dog I can brush and groom- so a LH GSD it is!


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>The GSD is my dh's favorite breed. It was his first dog when he was a kid and guess it stuck as a fav. The breed is an excellent watch dog - hands down. It's my 1st experience with the breed. We have a Lab, I can see the difference between them. Sirius our GSD will pick up (hear, smell) something sooner than our Lab, Moon.

I love dogs and very much enjoying our GSD. He's very devoted to my family and all around loveable boy.







</span>


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

When I was a little girl (about 8, 9 yrs.old) I used to spend summer's with my sister. She owned a big ole female gsd. I was kind of lonely when I was there due to the fact I had no friends. There weren't alot of little kids in her neighborhood. Sheeba and I instantly bonded. She even slept with me in this little twin bed. When I had to leave, I missed her terribly and had to go back to a cockapoo who hated me, lol, lol! Guess you know I'll never own that breed, lol! (Sorry cockapoo lovers out there)! She was just darn right mean! I always said when i grow up, I'm getting my very own gsd. Well, when I had the kids I went with the golden retriever and lab. I fell into all the stories about how shepherds aren't good with kids!! I can't believe I was that stupid. Now my daughter is 15 and my son is 11 and I have Storm. He is great with kids. A little cautious with adult strangers, but awsome with children. He even guards the kids against their own parents, lol!! 

So that is why a gsd and ya know what? Truthfully, I don't think I would own any other breed. I'm hooked!!! What a great breed of dog!!


----------



## Rakshasas (Aug 22, 2009)

We always wanted as dog. Basically we only thought we would get one. We both loved GSD`s so it seemed to be a good choice. We both love the intelligence and just the all around temperment of the dogs.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Keep them coming...


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i have always loved the working gsd's. had them since i was a young girl. i have always liked them because they want to please, fun and responsive in training, willing to do anything, and a loyal companion.
although my most recent gsd has been a bit hard to figure out, not anything like the standard of what i am used to, its been challenging for sure. i think he's more like a cat, only does something when he feels like it! LOL! So, its been hard to progress in the activites that i am used to working my dogs in. i have probably spent alot more time than most would under the circumstances in training and trying to find something this one will respond to with excitement. So, i am not really going to call him a typical gsd. one thing is at least he's a lovable guy minus the work ethics. but, hey, ya gotta have a challenge once in a while! we shall proceed.......keep trying until we hit on something..

debbie

Sami AKA Gino Von Rokanhaus
Neka Von Hena C
Toby Von Keiser

Lucy Von Kitty


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

We always had gsd's growing up, my Dad had them growing up, I honestly can't fathom life without atleast one) 

My biggest reason for having them is brains, the bond they have with their people and adaptability to any situation. 

Right now I have two aussies and for the first time in over 20 years, have only one GSD, Masi. She is an energizer bunny and keeps the aussies and myself busy. 

I can't envision life without my GSD's. 

Hey debbie, send Sami boy down, I'm missing my Dodgie boy, Masi needs a boyfriend )


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmm? doesn't Masi like bully sticks? funny but i don't seem to find anymore up this way!!!!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

after all the good advice I've given you? LOL


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Well, ok, i might be able to find a few!!!!!


----------



## msdean (Sep 6, 2009)

Why GSD?... Well, I admit, when we got our first GSD (Zoe) back in 2002, I wanted her simply because she was the most beautiful dog I had ever seen. I did very little research on the breed beforehand. Luckily, I chose a dog that fit very well into our family & lifestyle and I learned a lot about the breed while we had her. Sadly, she passed away to due cancer at the age of only 5. When it was time for a new dog, my husband and I didn't hesitate for a second in deciding to get another GSD. We've had Jack for 2 years now, and I can't imagine having any other breed of dog - he's just about perfect.


----------



## beeker318 (Oct 11, 2004)

I love big, physical dogs. My previous choice was a chocolate lab. He was nice, but he wasn't exactly the smartest dog I'd ever seen. Looking at breeds, I narrowed my choices down and settled on a GSD. I read several books from the Monks of New Skete that were really fantastic (highly recommended) that helped me make that decision (would love to actually have one of their dogs). 

My guy, in spite of some health issues, has been a tremendous animal. Everything I could possibly want in a dog, with the possible exception of not being a very good watch dog because he's never met a stranger. He kind of wiggles with happiness when anyone even looks at him. My only regret is not getting a sister from my breeder before she became ill and closed down her program.

Like many others have said, there really is no other breed that can match the excellence of a properly bred, trained and loved GSD.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

As a kid, I occasionally watched the Littlest Hobo on Canadian television (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Littlest_Hobo), and I wanted a dog for a long time. My parents relented, but it was a toy breed that they settled on. As an adult, I had saved up enough money to buy my own home, and decided that I would get a dog then.

The city I live in has seen an increase in violent crime and I wanted a breed that was biddable, intelligent, loyal, and a protector. When my parents were dating, my mom and dad had to walk my grandmother's GSD so I occasionally heard stories about them, but they were never a very popular breed here.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

When the time came for me and my husband to get our first dog together, he insisted on a GSD since he grew up with one named Thor.

Me, I grew up with a couple of mixed breeds and a Norwegian Elkhound (named Thora!) I really didn't care which breed we got as long as it wasn't a "little" dog. They seemed too dainty to me.

Well, ever since Axel, I've been hooked on GSDs. I love all dogs, but GSDs hold a special place in my heart because of their intelligence, athleticism, loyalty, and personality. Like someone said, some dogs may be the best at one thing or another but a GSD can do just about anything.


----------



## tylerg_95 (Aug 5, 2009)

well of course i like the way they look. and i wanted an atletic dog that i could do stuff with, so when watching cop shows with there gsd i just wanted one.


----------



## ChickenKitten (Sep 19, 2009)

This is an odd topic for me because I never thought I would ever own a GSD. A distant family member got on in 1996, he had so many issues, both physical and mental. Physically, his body started breaking down way too early and he needed daily pain killers by the time he hit middle age. He had some aggression issues....plus he always tried to steal and destroy my favourite teddy bear when I was a kid! Hah! Despite all this he was a lovely dog for the most part, but it did kinda leave a sour taste in my mouth when it came to GSD. That being said, in retrospect Max's breeders weren't really the best, so most of his problems were related to that. 
Since working in a vets office, I have to say that I have met very few bad GSD and I formed a completely different view of the breed. When I adopted my current dog it was her personality that won me over. After owning hounds for my entire life it was quite refreshing to have a dog that sticks to its owner like glue rather than following its nose!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Enjoying reading the stories. Here's mine...

I had a couple bad experiences with dogs as a kid and one was with GSD. I must have been about 5 and went to a freinds house to play. I don't remember much, just that at some point the dog saw me and went nuts barking and growling and showing its teeth. When the dog is bigger than you, it is really scary.

Fast forward 16 years...
DH and I are dating, I say, "I will not marry you if you get a dog".

One year later after we are married...
OK, we can get him he is really cute. Enter Bear a bone headed but sweet Golden/Husky rescue. Then we had to foster Bear with my sister when we unexpectedly had to move to an apt. Sadly, he ran away from her house.

Three years later...
Our first house! DH, "Let's get a GSD". NO!!!! I wanted a Golden or Golden mix like Bear. Enter...Moose Golden/GSD mix, the perfect compromise.

One year later...
DH, "Moose needs a pal. Let's get a GSD. We'll rescue one. OK, but he is YOUR dog. Enter... Gator. I fall completely in love... Love the silly goof, big ears, follow me everywhere, aloof with strangers, intimidating "watch dog", constant companion, super trainable, mind reader...

Two years later...
Gator with anal fistulas, bloats, can't save him. Devistated. House feels empty even with Moose still with us. Miss tripping over him, miss him telling us when it is time to go to bed, and time to get up... sigh.

One month later...
We want another dog. We research EVERY large breed we can think of, but keep coming back to GSD. After Gator's health problems, we want a "healthy" dog. So we decide we have a better change if we go with a breeder instead of a rescue. Research, research, research... DH, "I think we want a working GSD". But, I am not convinced. I know a bit about dog training now, but is that going to be too much dog for me to handle. We visit several breeders. Not impressed with the show lines we saw and DEFINATELY not the back yard breeder. The pups just didn't have the spunky, crazy man attitude that Gator did.

Finally...
We get the "serious face" pic of Indo vom Triton, aka Bison. It is all over. We drive to Illinois to take a look and it is love! Puppy belly, kankles, stubourn streek, super loyal, smarty pants, best friend, Bison. 3.5 years later we catch the SchH bug.

So... It is working GSD for me all the way. All these pics of GSDs playing together make me think we need another one. LOL!!!


----------



## Stacie (Oct 1, 2009)

They were always dear to my heart. My best friend had one named Rocky growing up. He was so sweet and loving, but made me feel so safe and protected. I also remember playing with a GSD named Kaiser when I was little at my cousin's- he would fetch the stick in the lake for hours! I think they are the most beautiful, and most well-rounded dog breed. I will never be without one! For me it doesn't have to be pure, any GSD mix will do!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I fall in the camp of "not wanting a GSD until I got one". When I started looking for a dog to adopt a year ago, I saw this 2 yr old black lab that I really really liked but I didn't act fast enough and she was adopted soon after. After that, I kind of got fixated on the idea of getting another black dog. Thankfully and sadly, you are never going to run out of black dogs in shelters so I found Obie a few weeks later. He was a 10 weeks old black GSD/Lab mix (with a whole lot more GSD than lab). Fast forward a year later and now I am a total GSD fanatic (well, if you don't count the few months in the summer when I was completely obsessed with the Malinois!) and I am getting another one in November!

Now I can't imagine my life without a GSD. There are other breeds I like and would like to own (Mal and Bouviers especially) but I know no matter what I will always have a GSD in my pack.


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

I had mutts growing up has a kid and they are good dogs. My first gsd/husky mix my sister named him but Enook was the family dog he paseed on in 07 but I still had my dog Jessie at the time she was a gsd/golden mix her fur was tan and long coat her eyes were the same color has her fur no lie she was a rescue. I got when i was 13 and this year in july we had to put her down cause her body was rejecting her blood she was only 6 so after two months of pain I got my new gsd/mix boy hunter and right now he is all puppy but so smart. i love him


----------



## geneSW (Sep 25, 2009)

Why not? lol. Seriously though... Only 2 breeds of k9 I would ever think about owning... a Border Collie, and a GSD. Owned the former before, currently own the latter now. Well, a GSD mix anyways.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Other than what some people think- (whom are not in the position to speak as they have never had a great GSD)and the shedding ....
What's NOT to love ??????


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

There isn't any better dog out there!
I have a lab and GSD and I'd rather have GSD's


----------



## Alfrido (Oct 17, 2009)

I have been a dog person all my life. 
I personally love everything about the dog.
I like how smart he is. As i like testing it out. 
The looks, and how protective they are.
My mom loves how erect his ears are.
Everyone in my family loves him. 

He cries every time when i tie him up in the back... cus my sisters play with him too much.... im scared he will turn up like a p*ssy cry baby


----------



## retta666 (Sep 19, 2009)

I've never really been much of a dog person. Growing up, my father always had hunting dogs, but I never really got too attatched to any of them. 
I do remember one of our neighbors had a huge shepherd, Gobo. My older brother would sometimes take care of him while his owner was away. I loved that dog, everyone else was terrified of him. I would always tag along with my brother and help him feed Gobo. Unfortunately, one day he ended up jumping the fence and bit a passerby. He didn't live much longer after that. He was poisoned by a disgruntled neighbor. So sad. He really was beautiful.
Since then I've always loved the look of GSD's. They were my dream dog, and now that I have one, I am sooooo in love!


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Because they're on the top ten most intelligent dog list.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Before we got married, my husband said part of the deal was that we would get a German Shepherd named Elmo. I'm glad I made that deal! I got a wonderful husband and the most lovable, goofy dog imaginable.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I cannot think of any other dog breed I would want, except for my current wonderdog who is poodle/pom cross (got him 11 years ago before the wacky "doodle" craze). 

I love GSDs for their intelligence, loyalty, beauty, strength. I want one for the companionship, the challenge, the fun of training, and for my sense of security (looks/bark... not attacking or anything). People tend to be afraid of dark GSDs and while I do not want friends/neighbors to fear my dog, I don't mind if drunken strangers etc are afraid of him! The poodle pom does not scare anybody. LOL.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I have almost no experience with GSD's besides the movies, and a friend of my mom's back in the 80s that had one that used to actually use the toilet!! I have NEVER wanted a big dog, and ESPECIALLY not one that lived INSIDE my home! I have been adamant with my hubby for years that Big Dogs make big poops and tear up bigger stuff and shed bigger hairs and I would not get one unless it was a fully trained ADULT and could stay out in the backyard!!
But I went ahead and broke down and got him his GSD puppy for Xmas, cause darn it, the trained Adults were waaayyyy outta my budget-lol. And now here we are 6 weeks later ~ Hi, my name is Tina, and I'm addicted to my GSD. Yes, I am madly in love with her. Yes, I've posted pics of her at least 4 times in this forum in the past month! Yes, I'm constantly online researcing the breed, training, feeding, etc. when I'm supposed to be studying for an MBA exam I have to take next week! 
This breed is incredibly intelligent, beautiful, and an absolute joy to have around, so I say... Why NOT a GSD??


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

I knew I wanted a herding breed. I like the qualities. They fill out half the most intelligent dog breeds.

I wanted to try a larger breed.

A GSD turned up as the hard to adopt dog at a local rescue on the web.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

I couldnt think of having any other breed. I have always had GSD's growing up as a kid. I remember walking to school with my GS in tow. Then when I got out of school there he was waiting to walk me home.


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

I've always loved the loyalty and brains that GSDs possess. 

But my first brush with the breed was the Rin Tin Tin Statue that sat on my parents mantle. Its now watching over my living room


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm 5 weeks today into my first experience in owning a PB GSD, and I could not be more happy or impressed, so far anyway. If the next couple yrs go half as good, I'll never own another breed of dog.
I can't get over the intelligence this dog has, but it sounds like a normal thing for these guys. My girl is seemingly so easy to train,(again so far), that I almost think I know what I'm doing. lol


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Where to start.....

The GSD is, for me, the perfect dog.

He is strong, intelligent, faithfull, playfull, good with kids and very versatile. 

They have a very special regard. They look at you with all that love in their eyes and it mades you feel special.

When I talk to him and he puts his head aside saying "What? What did you say??" I can't handle it lol!

God I love GSD! They are so beautifull! They have their own look, own way of walking. They are not like other dogs, that's for sure. They are not better than other dogs lol they are just, different! Each dog is special I think.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I really can't remember, because I got my first GSD over 35 years ago. I almost got a different breed after I lost Beno, buuuuuut I just couldn't do it. And I am sure Tony is glad I didn't. They are just so loving in their own way and you certainly feel safe. Smart, beautiful you name it, they are the best dogs out there.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I honestly never cared for the GSD, i was actually terrified of them . It was my husband that wanted a German Shepherd. He's been talking about it the day we got married and my response would always be NO!. I have seen way too many aggressive ones and it did not help with my decision of us getting one. But he kept pressing and I ended up one day reading up on German Shepherds, even have more than 12 Books about German Shepherds!. 

I knew that reading about them does not compare with owning one. I have actually read this forum for awhile before i joined and we found Josie few years later.

I have to say having Josie made me fall in love with the breed. She is the reason why i eased up on the breed and i have no regrets having her in my life .


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

When I was a kid growing up, my dads GF has a female but I didn't really care about the thing.

When I went to visit my Uncle a few years back he had one. She was soo cool. When I went back he had another, a boy, real goofy. They just look so nice and stand out IMO over other breeds. I'm a big guy, so having a small/medium dog wasn't going to cut it.

I like American Staffordshire Terriers, but they are too close to looking like Pits and all those types (plus I had one previously up until 2008 or so).

It was either a PB GSD or nothing. :wub:


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I have already posted in this thread but wanted to add some. 

I sometimes find myself looking at border collies and thinking a BC would be good around the farm. Then my 90-ish pound bruiser will come over flop down next to me and bury his head in my lap and make the most amazing gurgling sounds. He'll flop around exposing his neck, pretty much demanding rubs and scratches. He will gnaw on my neck and hands when he's super happy. I trust him 110%, never even crosses my mind that I have jaws that can shatter sticks as thick as my wrist attached to neck muscles that can lift me nuzzling my neck. BCs are smart as they come, but I've never seen one that can hold a candle to the warm fuzzys a GSD can throw down. There outta be a picture of a GSD next to "loyal" in the dictionary.


----------



## ShepherdLove (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't read through the 11 pages prior to my posting, but, for me, I grew up around German Shepherds and Shepherd Mixes. I have always loved their intelligence, trainability, loyalty, looks, and versatility. I have been around practically every common breed there is and nothing can compare to the GSD.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

When you look at puppies of some breeds, you see cute and adorable. When you look at GSD puppies, you can see in their eyes the intelligence and nobility that stay with them forever. I love the loyalty, the rugged beauty, and the independence they demonstrate.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Not sure how to do this*

But, I'd like to know what some of you more seasoned posters consider the top German show lines. Seems many of the pedigrees often feature the same names. 
My apologies if this lands in the wrong place.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have always loved them.lol.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

EchoGSD said:


> I love the loyalty, the rugged beauty, and the independence they demonstrate.


Although once in a while I could appreciate just a little less of the independence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

As a dog groomer once said while bathing a small dog (one of the toy breeds) and looking at my German shepherd, "That is a real dog, this is not a real dog."


----------

